# What to feed dwarf white woodlice



## Peter Keane (Jun 11, 2005)

I had recently purchased a few of these cultures from different parties.. I do see a few I bought from Aaron.. and a different culture from someone else.. and I don't see any in this culture.. I have been giving them a little bit of Brewers Yeast (debittered).. I don't know if they are eating this.. anyone know what is needed to culture these.. any help or references would be greatly appreciated.. Thanx, Peter Keane


----------



## Dancing frogs (Feb 20, 2004)

They usually take a few months to get established (IME), but once they do, they really pick up steam.
Feed them everything and anything within reason.
One thing I have noticed is they really like the tunnels in wet corrugated cardboard.
Fish food seems to be a favorite, as is a slice of cucumber. Oat baby cereal works good as well. I give a good rotation with these, the nice thing is that (IME) you don't seem to have to worry about mites with these.

Usually when I dust fruit flies with Naturose, I mix it 50/50 with calcium/D3, when I am done feeding/dusting the flies, I sprinkle the leftover supplements on my white woodlice cultures...they really seem to enjoy this, and it gives them a nice marroon stripe down their middle.


----------



## brettlt (Oct 5, 2006)

They seem to eat mostly the same things as springtails, fish food, veggies, dry baby cereal, brewer's yeast, etc. I put a slice of green pepper in mine last night, along with some brewer's yeast. I always try to keep at least one carrot in there as well.

They do seem to really like cardboard. I have also used a cut up toilet paper roll. They need ventilation, about the same as tropical springtails.

I have even mixed some in with my some of my tropical springtail cultures, and they seem to be doing great.

I also read that they eat mites, which would explain why you never see any mites in a tropical isopod culture.

They prefer total darkness. And they do have explosions of populations in time. Usually about 7-9 weeks after you acquire them.

I would be a bit worried if you did not see any in one of your cultures. I would look through it very well and make sure there are at least some in there.


----------



## Roadrunner (Mar 6, 2004)

I wish I would`ve known it was you when you bought them. I would`ve loved to talked to you about the grannies. Did you introduce yourself when you got them. Sometimes I`m so busy at the shows things just slip my mind or I don`t make the connection. :lol: 
I feed them strait live yeast till the night or 2 before they get fed off, then they get gutloaded w/ fishfood or greens or somethin else. I keep mine around 80 to 84f. remember, time is temp w/ ectotherms. the higher the temps the more food they need and the quicker they grow and reproduce. Up to a threshold then they just speed to the end of life, real quick :lol:


----------



## housevibe7 (Sep 24, 2006)

I'm with Brett and Brian, I pretty much feed them the same things I do the springtails, but the really seem to like the cardboard and decomposing leaves.


----------

